# Tv sony se escucha y no da imagen



## cesar lugo (May 23, 2012)

por favor me pueden colaborar con un tv sony el cual tiene un problema , se escucha pero se ve la pantalla negra al ,encenderlo y no da la imagen y a los 15 - 20 minutos da la imagen


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2012)

Ese tipo de falla es por capacitores electrolíticos secos , fundamentalmente de la fuente y del horizontal

¿ Marca y modelo ?

Puede ser el killer también . . .


----------



## Jonhatan (May 24, 2012)

concuerdo con los capacitores.! que modelo es el tv, num de chasis??


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 24, 2012)

Hola Amigo cesar lugo, bueno si estamos hablando de Tv a TRC, Sony como algunas otras marcas, poseen un sistema que solo aplica el VIDEO en pantalla cuando el filamento del TRC, llego a su temperatura de trabajo. Este metodo lo que hace es analizar la corriente de haz denominada IK, cuando ella alcanza un valor estipulado, da una señal al sistema para funcionar. Para empezar chequea que la tension de SCREEN esta en su punto de trabajo, deberas girar ligeramente el mando en un sentido y otro para corroborar su estado. Cuando aparece este tipo de fallas en la mayoria de los casos se debe a un TRC agotado. El remedio mas efectivo es aumentar la corriente de HEATER, con esto no solucionas el problema, solo puedes extender su vida un tiempo mas. Una forma sencilla es interceptar el cable que lo alimenta y formar una espira en el propio nucleo de Fly-Back.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2012)

Y con los 3 díodos en el Killer ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 24, 2012)

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/IK.htm



			
				comunidadelectronicos.com dijo:
			
		

> *Casi desde el momento en que es encendido el equipo, el circuito "jungla", envía los respectivos pulsos a cada uno de los circuitos de salida de video, mientras mantiene un "corte" o "muting" de video (pantalla en negro).*
> A medida que los cátodos alcanzan la temperatura necesaria para emitir electrones, la corriente de los mismos, genera en los respectivos circuitos detectores, un pulso similar al aplicado y cuya amplitud es proporcional a la corriente del cátodo. Ver imagen.
> Cuando los pulsos en el circuito IK alcanzan determinada amplitud, se desactiva el "corte" de video y la imagen aparece en pantalla.


           .


----------

